# Biochemical pregnancy



## Lil75

Hi folks,

Just finished my first ICSI cycle and was told it was a biochemical pregnancy. Pregnancy test showed BFN last Friday (OTD) but bloods showed some Hcg (Didn't think to ask what exact level was) AF arrived yesterday.

Not sure what to do. Is it normal to get a biochem? Should I look into the reasons for it before I do a second cycle? Maybe I've had others in the last 6 years...I don't know. Maybe that is the cause of never getting the BFP. The clinic are reviewing my cycle next week and will come up with a revised plan for the next one. Sorry for rambling...


----------



## IGWIN79

Hey lil , i had a bfp on the 15 and had a misscariage that night , then it changed to bfn in hospital 
so i had to go for scan to make sure all was gone the next day and they done my Hcg and it kept rising , but i knew i had had a miscarriage because i had passed my wee bean (sorry to much info) , which they called a biochemical , app they are very commen when doing fertitlity treatment and if you hcg you prob did have one , i wouldnt look in to it as its something that just happens but its totally up to you , i found it very hard to deal with , how are you feeling??
Did they say to you they think you had a biochemical miscarriage  have you had your review app yet


----------



## Lil75

Hi Sweetchilli,

Thanks for your reply. The clinic didn't mention the word miscarriage just that I had a biochemical pregnancy...i.e. it wasn't viable. Don't know how I feel really. I guess the only good think was that I never got a BFP so never got my hopes up. Review is next week

So sorry for your loss. How are you doing now? This IF journey is so tough! 

Thanks Lil


----------



## IGWIN79

Hey lil as far as i am concerned a biochemical is a miscarriage
There are so many people on here that have been through it as well 
If you need a chat just pm me , i know how hard it is to deal with all this fertility stuff 
Good luck for your review hun 
I am doing , in the 2ww now and i am **** scared to be honest , but trying not to think about it to much , itrs such a rollercoaster isnt it      
Did i speak to you on the northern ireland board ??


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

HI there

Sorry to hear you've had a chemical pregnancy  

A chemical pregnancy is a very early miscarriage. It is detectable on peesticks and blood tests but it's not a viable pregnancy so never makes it to 1st scan at around 6 weeks so it's never visible/seen. An early miscarriage is _any_ miscarriage up to 12 weeks.

Most clinics/consultants would not look at further investigations until you'd had at least 3 recurrent miscarriages, sadly quite a few women suffer chem pgs/early mc's but then go on to have successful pregnancies. Chemical pregnancies/early miscarriages can happen with treatment and when ttc naturally.

I've had 5 chemical pregnancies/early miscarriages that we know of....3 conceived naturally and 2 through treatment.

I would discuss everything with your consultant at your follow up appointment as although most clinics/consultants won't do anything until you've had 3 mc's, there may be some tests you can get done sooner rather than later.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Lil75

Ladies thanks so much for your replies. I just realised that I never replied to thank you both. 

Yeah sweetchilli I normally post on the Ireland board. Best of luck with your test.      Will be keeping an eye on your progress

Natasha, thanks so much for sharing your experience. It helps to know I'm not alone. BTW, you are a fountain of great information.


----------



## cdp

Hi Guys

I have just had a biochemical pregnacy from DEICSI. I am worried as this is the second one (the first being from a natual preg. a few years ago). I am concerned that this may happen again. I have 2 frosties waiting to go back in, and am feeling sad that the same thing will happen again. 

Claire


----------



## IGWIN79

cdp , dont give up hun , i had one with icsi , and then one nat as well , and i got my BFP , so dont give up 
Its a hard thing to go  through , but you will get there , the main thing i tryed to remind my self is i got preg , so i can again 
massive hugs hun , will keep      for ya


----------



## cdp

Thanks Sweetchilli. I think I just over analyze things and should just relax. I'm sure it will work next time.    
Love Claire


----------



## IGWIN79

i was worried to hun , its normal to analyze everything , we woudlnt be human if we didnt , it takes a good while to get over something like that and normal to worry incase it happens again , i was totally bricking it second icsi and was convinced i would start bleeding and miscarry again , but i didnt 
you need to take time to get over it it took me a good year to feel comfortable to go again , but we did it , and so can you hun


----------



## ThisTime

Hi, just thought I'd share that I've just had one too. Not AF yet which is a killer as there's always that teeny bit of hope. I believe I have had many biochem pgs. Through our 11 years of trying for our DS, the clinic thought I had dodgy eggs. Turns out DH's little men do something that stops an embryo growing after about a week. So quite often I think an embie implanted but then came away causing symptoms of pg and sometimes a faint line.
In short think I'm trying to say to investigate it as there may be a reason. But it's early to investigate after only once. Good luck for next time, it may end up being something you never have to worry about again.
H xx


----------



## ennorahs

I wish you all the best ,,I am in my 2ww and check is next monday .
Feel nothing just tinie spots and no AF.... Praying real hard.


----------



## Lil75

Well it has happened again. Another biochem. Test day was last Thursday: poas was negative but bloods showed hcg level of 12. Clinic wants me to do another blood test on Monday but it looks like another biochem. Am so sad


----------



## cdp

Lili so sorry to read your post. Sending you lot's of hugs   
Love Claire.


----------



## Lil75

Ah thanks Claire. So sorry to see you went thru a biochem too. Heres to a gr8 2011!


----------

